# Sea King Mission Reference



## brian_k (29 Jul 2009)

Hopefully one of the MH guys can help me with this. With my OJT I will have some time to get some SK flights but when I look at the Fly Pro I'm not sure which missions I should try to get on. Is there a reference that gives definitions for the mission acronyms (ie. CH-2, CHR-REV, AS-2,...)?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2009)

You could always contact folks at the Plt Pit here at the Sqn ( I'm assuming you'll have more questions than that re: *SK Plt stuff*).  I am not sure what your CoC is like up there in the 'Chiclet'  but you might want to make sure its ok with them to talk to the guys down here.  

http://shearwater.mil.ca/406_mots/trainingflights/pilot/index.asp

There is no "lesson plan" for the mission abbrev's, as it were.  Kinda hard to explain it, you'd be better to print of the FLYPRO and sit down with someone who has a minute to explain the different msn types, IMO.

I think there are a few Plt OJTs in our CCO too, they might have already been asking the same questions.  You must see them around the Mess?


----------



## brian_k (29 Jul 2009)

Thanks, I think I will print it out and just ask one of the guys here when they have some free time. Im actually over in F Hgr right now so someone here will know, I just didnt want to ask if there was a reference on the DIN.


----------

